# need to get back



## Guest (Sep 8, 2004)

10 years of marriage has put on 5st im outa shape and got to get back

to my fighting weight,had to many of the kids treats etc and now it shows.

back to the gym after longggggggggggggggg break and not very up to date on current regimes etc . will be needing some assistance from you guys.

all the best max


----------



## mark1466867919 (Jan 7, 2004)

You have come to the right place mate - I am sure everyone will help you as much as they can - good luck getting back into it.


----------



## Ric1466867921 (Aug 16, 2004)

Bump, good luck mate. Read through the threads an if your unsure of anything, all the guys on here will help you out with any questions you have.

Best of luck


----------



## simon_a1466867920 (May 11, 2004)

Hello maxguest4. Welcome to the board! Good luck getting back into the swing of training and getting back into shape!! 

Si

8)


----------



## themule (Feb 26, 2004)

Welcome Maxguest4, enjoy the board mate, i agree completely with the other guys, very friendly and extremely knowledgeable people on here, you should have no fears in getting assistance.

Dave.


----------



## Benj1436114491 (Apr 27, 2004)

welcome to the board mate,

Any questions just post them up and im sure everyone will help you as much as they can!


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2004)

Welcome Max, and just to echo all other replies I'm sure you'll soon get back into training


----------

